# Clarence has a cut!



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

So I gave the budgies a shallow dish of water for a bath. Gogo loves a bath and the boys were very excited by this novelty. There was a bit of excitement around the bowl and some light squabbling over turns. Gogo naturally won cause she bossy and Gally managed to have a dip too, but Clarence seemed to loose interest and flew off his favourite perch by the window. After a minute or two I noticed a streak of blood running from his nose up his head. I picked him up and it looks like what ever it is has stopped bleeding and he’s now having a good preen. Might he have got a blow during the squabbling? He’s sitting with the others and they all seem fine and relaxed.
This is the only picture I’ve managed to get, it’s a bit rubbish with light behind him and he’s very busy with his chest feathers so he’s pulling a face, but you get the idea.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep a close watch on it to make sure it does not start bleeding again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear Clarence got injured. How is the area doing now? 
Have you cleaned the blood off his head?*


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

The blood had dried in to his feathers by the time I spotted it, I was distracted watching Gogo luxuriating in her bath. I tried to clean it off but he was so unhappy being held and I didn’t want to inadvertently knock the scab off the wound so I’ve left him be.
There’s no sign of further bleeding and he’s boinging about happy as Larry so I don’t think it’s bothering him.
Maybe he broke a feather during the bath excitement? We had a cockatiel when I was little, he broke one or two feathers in his time, they bled like billy-o. I’m working from home tomorrow so I can keep an eye on him all day. Just hope the other budgies don’t have a curious peck at him!


----------

